# General beekeeping > Queen raising >  Queen cell damaged?

## Greengage

I accidentally damaged a queen cell last week that was not sealed, (Couple of swear words but i left it to see what will happen) but this week the same cell is sealed and damage repaired, is this normal and could she successfully emerge and mate?

----------


## mbc

So long as the larvae wasn't damaged or infection introduced they can repair the wax as good as new. 
Not that I'd advocate it, but I have heard of people opening the side of queen cells to check on the queen inside.

----------


## Greengage

Well I should know late this week Ill let you know what happens. Thanks.

----------


## SDM

Well, did she make it ?

----------


## Greengage

Yes yipee made it mated and Laying. So now i know something else. i have posted about problems with an Apidea and will post in the same link maybe you can advise there too please.

----------

